# Don Vito of 'Viva La Bam' is a sexual predator.....



## garcia3441 (Dec 23, 2007)

Entertainment: Vincent Margera of MTV's 'Viva La Bam' gets probation for child sex-assault conviction | margera, vito, don, ordered, child - OCRegister.com


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 23, 2007)

damn


----------



## playstopause (Dec 23, 2007)

Owned with a capital "O".


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Splees (Dec 23, 2007)

hahahaha come on, everyone saw this coming. It was just bound to happen.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 23, 2007)

^ Wow, what 12 year old could resist that face?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 23, 2007)

what a low life


----------



## noodles (Dec 24, 2007)

Why am I completely unsurprised?


----------



## Jason (Dec 24, 2007)

"UJUBA BRAGH BRAHG AJDADJHJ!!!"


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## psychoticsnoman (Dec 24, 2007)

he's innocent i tell you, just look at him ha ha


----------

